# Le syndrôme Macgéen



## jahrom (13 Décembre 2005)

Ca fait quelques temps que je ne postais presque plus.
Par faute de temps sans doute.
Mais pas seulement...

En effet, chaque fois que je voulais intervenir, je cliquais sur Citer ou bien répondre, je tapais ma réponse, que bien souvent j'avais murement réfléchis...Je me mettais à nu, et puis au moment de cliquer sur envoyer la réponse.... plus rien. Impossible de poster.

Je fut victime du syndrôme de macgé.
J'avais sauté du train en marche, et n'arrivait plus à le rattraper.

J'ai peur que le syndrôme ne vienne encore m'empêcher de poster ce soir.
Ma femme s'inquiète. Elle croit que je poste ailleurs.
Ca y est je tremble. Je tremble à l'idée de me retrouver une fois de plus à cliquer pomme w sans même poster...
Je me concentre, voyons jahrom, tu as tant poster, tu dois y arriver...Tu es un homme...
Hummmmm....
Je vais y arriver...j'y suis presque...encore un effort...oui ça y est, je ...oui, non change pas de main, j'y suis presque oh oui !  *JE CLIQUE !!!!*


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

Tu sais ne t'inquiètes pas. 
Ca peut arriver à n'importe qui. Un peu de stress, le surmenage, et hop on n'arrive plus à poster. C'est important d'en parler tu sais ? Ca ne doit pas être un tabou dans le couple.

Pour que ça se passe bien il faut aussi prendre son temps, ne pas être pressé, rester détendu. Créer une ambiance propice au postage : lumière douce (genre lampe de bureau), un paquet de chips (une part de pizza surgelée peut remplacer éventuellement), une ou deux canettes de bière, un vaste cendrier et des clopes en quantité suffisante,  une pile de courrier en retard à côté du mac, c'est un bon début. Se préparer physiquement aussi : un vieux caleçon, un t-shirt avec un trou sous le bras, des chaussettes sales, un peignoir dégueunillé, ça aide, tu sais  ? Mettre le répondeur pour ne pas être dérangé. C'est important aussi de choisir le moment propice : ta femme doit se sentir totalement prête à ce que tu postes (c'est à dire au téléphone avec une copine, ou alors déjà complètement endormie), tu dois avoir mille choses urgentes qui traînent sur le bureau aussi, ça peut être bien comme ça.

Allez courage Jahrom, c'est passager, ça va revenir !!! 
:love:


----------



## yvos (13 Décembre 2005)

C'est bonnnnnn, hein? t'aimes ça quand même... 

Jahrom? Jahrom?

merde il est tombé en syncope


----------



## reineman (13 Décembre 2005)

un p'tit Ferrero Rocher  et c'est reparti comme en quatorze.


----------



## Warflo (13 Décembre 2005)

J'ai bien essayé de te reconforter mais ...


			
				v**** a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jahrom.


----------



## yvos (13 Décembre 2005)

là t'as cliqué trop vite, peut-être


----------



## reineman (13 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ne t'inquiètes pas.
> (une part de pizza surgelée peut remplacer éventuellement), une ou deux canettes de bière, un vaste cendrier et des clopes en quantité suffisante,  une pile de courrier en retard à côté du mac, c'est un bon début. Se préparer physiquement aussi : un vieux caleçon, un t-shirt avec un trou sous le bras, des chaussettes sales, un peignoir dégueunillé
> 
> Allez courage Jahrom, c'est passager, ça va revenir !!!
> :love:


T'es un crassous toi....j'vais mettre des gants avant de poster moi, si ça continue.


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Décembre 2005)

rennesman, réveilles toi, ils sont devenus fous.....


----------



## jahrom (13 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> là t'as cliqué trop vite, peut-être



J'espère ne pas finir cliqueur précoce...:rose:


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit Ferrero Rocher et c'est reparti comme en quatorze.



Ah pas con ça tiens. Ah merde j'ai rien pour noter


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> T'es un crassous toi....j'vais essuyer mettres des gants pour poster moi, si ça continue.



Bah quoi ? J'suis pas un imbécile moi j'ai pris un modèle *SANS* iSight !


----------



## Malow (13 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> j'y suis presque oh oui !  *JE CLIQUE !!!!*


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

>



Soulagée ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

>



enfin tu vas pouvoir souffer un peu...  :mouais: :rose:


----------



## Malow (13 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Soulagée ? :love:



jamais assez


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

>




  la signature mouarf...


----------



## jahrom (13 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> enfin tu vas pouvoir souffer un peu...  :mouais: :rose:



Je souffes
tu souffes
Nous souffons...


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour  C'est ici pour les thérapies de couples ?



Ah merde, plus besoin


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit Ferrero Rocher  et c'est reparti comme en quatorze.



La version originale était plus... Comment dire ?... Technique.


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour  C'est ici pour les thérapies de couples ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah merde, plus besoin




Le guichet des remboursements et au terminus du RER D...merde y a grève...


J'adore la Suisse ...

: je viens de voir une porte


----------



## jahrom (13 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La version originale était plus... Comment dire ?... Technique.




Surtout qu'entre nous, un ferrero, c'est pas bandant...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'entre nous, un ferrero, c'est pas bandant...



Sauf si y'a touze chez l'ambassadeur.


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Décembre 2005)

certains touchers rectaux non plus....


----------



## jahrom (13 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sauf si y'a touze chez l'ambassadeur.




 merci, j'ai bien rigoler


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> merci, j'ai bien rigoler



Même pas mal :mouais:


----------



## jahrom (13 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Même pas mal :mouais:



Bah non :rose: tiens ?!


----------



## reineman (13 Décembre 2005)

bon, ok..la prochaine fois que j'vais chez ma proctologue, je vais lui demander si elle peut me faire un ferrero mais je crains qu'elle ne comprenne par là,une gaterie.


----------



## jahrom (13 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> bon, ok..la prochaine fois que j'vais chez ma proctologue, je vais lui demander si elle peut me faire un ferrero mais je crains qu'elle ne comprenne par là,une gaterie.



Un proctologue ? à ton age ? 

T'as commencé super tôt !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Créer une ambiance propice au postage : lumière douce (genre lampe de bureau), un paquet de chips (une part de pizza surgelée peut remplacer éventuellement), une ou deux canettes de bière, ...


T'as oublié le poppers.
Ca peut aider a faire passer le Ferrero Rocher


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié le poppers.
> Ca peut aider a faire passer le Ferrero Rocher





> Vous devriez donner des Ferrero Rocher à d'autres ambassadeurs avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ce couillon de jpmiss.



Mouarf !!!  :love:


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Un proctologue ? à ton age ?
> 
> T'as commencé super tôt !



Il a bien précisé *une* proctologue...


----------



## reineman (13 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Un proctologue ? à ton age ?
> 
> T'as commencé super tôt !



bah oauis...j'ai une petite tendance mythomane a m'inventer des démangeaisons dans le bas ventre depuis que j'ai quinze ans...et pis je choisis toujours des femmes, comme medecin....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Il a bien précisé *une* proctologue...



...qui, gantée de latex, lui fouille la boîte de chocolats d'une main experte. (1)



(1) Respect total de la charte.


----------



## jahrom (13 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> bah oauis... depuis que j'ai quinze ans...et pis je choisis toujours des femmes, comme medecin....



Des femmes comme mes deux seins... à quinze ans ?! Précoce hormonalement parlant aussi...


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

>



Jahrom sors de ce corps ! :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait quelques temps que je ne postais presque plus.
> Par faute de temps sans doute.
> Mais pas seulement...
> 
> ...



Rien compris.

Probablement rien à comprendre.

On est quitte.


----------



## toys (14 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rien compris.
> 
> Probablement rien à comprendre.
> 
> On est quitte.


pareil !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La version originale était plus... Comment dire ?... Technique.


Je le concède  j'essaye de ne pas être forcé de tout fermer tout le temps. Ça n'est pas bon pour mon karma m'a dit mon rebouteux


----------



## reineman (14 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rien compris.
> 
> Probablement rien à comprendre.
> 
> On est quitte.



salut patron!


----------



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je le concède  j'essaye de ne pas être forcé de tout fermer tout le temps. Ça n'est pas bon pour mon karma m'a dit mon rebouteux



Oh et pis un Roche d'Or c'est bon aussi :love:  .
Tu devrais essayer Sonny quand t'es de mauvaise humeur


----------



## toys (14 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Oh et pis un Roche d'Or c'est bon aussi :love:  .
> Tu devrais essayer Sonny quand t'es de mauvaise humeur


s'est sur un bon sonny quand sa vas pas comme on dit mange un sonny sa ira mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> bon, ok..la prochaine fois que j'vais chez ma proctologue, je vais lui demander si elle peut me faire un ferrero mais je crains qu'elle ne comprenne par là,une gaterie.


Se faire offrir un ferrero par une proctologue... pourquoi pas ? Evite quand même de lui coller la main aux fesses après ça. Elle n'a peut être pas envie de parler boulot


----------



## grandcru (14 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est sur un bon sonny quand sa vas pas comme on dit mange un sonny sa ira mieux.


salut toys ça fesait lontemps


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ...qui, gantée de latex, lui fouille la boîte de chocolats d'une main experte. (1)
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Respect total de la charte.


Je salue l'effort


----------



## toys (14 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Se faire offrir un ferrero par une proctologue... pourquoi pas ? Evite quand même de lui coller la main aux fesses après ça. Elle n'a peut être pas envie de parler boulot


-un wisky?
- juste un doigt.
-vous préféré pas un wisky d'abort?


----------



## toys (14 Décembre 2005)

grandcru a dit:
			
		

> salut toys ça fesait lontemps


j'ai eu ma période de creux !!!!:rose:


----------



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu ma période de creux !!!!:rose:



bah un Rocher ça comble idéalement un creux, c'est parfait ! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Oh et pis un Roche d'Or c'est bon aussi :love:  .
> Tu devrais essayer Sonny quand t'es de mauvaise humeur



Si j'avais été de mauvaise humeur j'aurais developpé sur certains points...

J'aurais certainement insisté sur le sens de l'expression "se mettre à nu", et je serais certainement parvenu à énerver du monde....

Là je déplore juste un manque de fond avéré.


----------



## toys (14 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> bah un Rocher ça comble idéalement un creux, c'est parfait ! :love:


heu je suis pas trop chocolat en fait!

j'avais une meuf donc un poil moins de temps s'est tout. mais tout est redevenus comme avant. (pour le bien de tous)


----------



## jahrom (14 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et nia nia nia....
> 
> Là je déplore juste un manque de fond avéré.



Bah maintenant que tu as posté, le fond, on l'approche... Merci


----------



## toys (14 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bah maintenant que tu as posté, le fond, on l'approche... Merci


ho la mais qu'es que vous dite!

ha non rien a dire.

au lit sa me semble pas mal.


bisous les loulous.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2005)

En ce moment, je ne sais pas ce que j'ai : je clique mou. Ca existe le Viagra pour main droite ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là je déplore juste un manque de fond avéré.


 
Alors que grace a reinman on ne peut plus dire que ce thread est sans fondement.


----------



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, je ne sais pas ce que j'ai : je clique mou. Ca existe le Viagra pour main droite ?



Tu sais ne t'inquiètes pas. 
Ca peut arriver à n'importe qui. Un peu de stress, le surmenage, et hop on n'arrive plus à cliquer dur. C'est important d'en parler tu sais ? Ca ne doit pas être un tabou dans le couple.

Pour que ça se passe bien il faut aussi prendre son temps, ne pas être pressé, rester détendu. Créer une ambiance propice au cliquage : lumière douce (genre lampe de bureau), un paquet de chips (une part de pizza surgelée peut remplacer éventuellement), une ou deux canettes de bière, un vaste cendrier et des clopes en quantité suffisante, une pile de courrier en retard à côté du mac, c'est un bon début. Se préparer physiquement aussi : un vieux caleçon, un t-shirt avec un trou sous le bras, des chaussettes sales, un peignoir dégueunillé, ça aide, tu sais ? Mettre le répondeur pour ne pas être dérangé. C'est important aussi de choisir le moment propice : ta femme doit se sentir totalement prête à ce que tu cliques (c'est à dire au téléphone avec une copine, ou alors déjà complètement endormie), tu dois avoir mille choses urgentes qui traînent sur le bureau aussi, ça peut être bien comme ça.

Allez courage iDuck, c'est passager, ça va revenir !!! 
  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ne t'inquiètes pas.
> Ca peut arriver à n'importe qui. Un peu de stress, le surmenage, et hop on n'arrive plus à cliquer dur. C'est important d'en parler tu sais ? Ca ne doit pas être un tabou dans le couple.
> 
> Pour que ça se passe bien il faut aussi prendre son temps, ne pas être pressé, rester détendu. Créer une ambiance propice au cliquage : lumière douce (genre lampe de bureau), un paquet de chips (une part de pizza surgelée peut remplacer éventuellement), une ou deux canettes de bière, un vaste cendrier et des clopes en quantité suffisante, une pile de courrier en retard à côté du mac, c'est un bon début. Se préparer physiquement aussi : un vieux caleçon, un t-shirt avec un trou sous le bras, des chaussettes sales, un peignoir dégueunillé, ça aide, tu sais ? Mettre le répondeur pour ne pas être dérangé. C'est important aussi de choisir le moment propice : ta femme doit se sentir totalement prête à ce que tu cliques (c'est à dire au téléphone avec une copine, ou alors déjà complètement endormie), tu dois avoir mille choses urgentes qui traînent sur le bureau aussi, ça peut être bien comme ça.
> ...



Merci pour tes conseils et ton soutien.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ton soutien.



à l'adresse d'un cliqueur mou, c'est bien le minimum


----------



## guytantakul (14 Décembre 2005)

Ouh, j'arrive à la bourre, mais je suis assez d'accord avec sonnyboy : ça manque de profondeur comme sujet. 

Tout le monde écrit plein de posts et les annule en se disant : merde, t'es banni si tu postes ça (1 post sur 3 chez moi environ). Ou met 6 mois à reposter au bar (moi également)

D'un autre côté, pourquoi chercher de la profondeur à tout prix ?
Les threads qui le méritent grandissent touts seuls.

Pourquoi vouloir faire bien ou mieux ? Pourquoi se gonfler l'égo à 2,5 bars ?
Quelle volonté d'être un vrai zomme, comme dit sonny. Le petit connard rigolo me convient tout autant, personnellement.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Décembre 2005)

C'est quoi tous ces jeux de mots ?


----------



## jahrom (14 Décembre 2005)

Salut Guytan.

Finalement, on tombe d'accord...
Car le sujet de ce post n'est que la conséquence, et non la cause du problème.
Hé oui je dois l'avouer.
Si je ne postais plus ces derniers temps, c'est que le forum ne m'interressait guère (surtout le bar) et le niveau des sujets était plutot bas... (Vous pouvez chercher je ne postais que dans les sujets à photo)

Maintenant vous pourrez tous dire que ce sujet n'est pas plus haut que les autres.
Et pour cause, il n'est que revendication et n'a pas pour prétention de vouloir relevé le niveau...

Sonny ne l'a pas compris, mais finalement, lui aussi à créé des sujets de revendication.
La seule différence c'est que je préfère déconner plutot que d'insulter car c'est plus dans ma nature, et je pense que les sujets les plus importants sont finalement dans la vraie vie, autrement dit "dehors" comme le précisent certains...

Sur ce, vous disiez ? vous préfèrez le cochon ou la psychanalyse ?


----------



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> c'est que le forum ne m'interressait guère (surtout le bar) et le niveau des sujets était plutot bas... (Vous pouvez chercher je ne postais que dans les sujets à photo)
> 
> Maintenant vous pourrez tous dire que ce sujet n'est pas plus haut que les autres.



Oui et Oui.
Mais c'est pas facile d'avoir une idée de sujet "génial", profond, intéressant, créatif, machin. Et puis ça tourne, y a des périodes comme ça, faut pas s'en faire. Ca reviendra.

Alors un sujet comme celui-ci c'est au moins la porte ouverte à dire des conneries, c'est toujours ça de pris.


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

" C'est pas l'homme qui prend la connerie, c'est la connerie qui prend l'homme"

 

La mouette grand gourou des causes perdues....


----------



## guytantakul (14 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Salut Guytan.
> 
> Finalement, on tombe d'accord...
> Car le sujet de ce post n'est que la conséquence, et non la cause du problème.
> ...



Sonny est nicois, il pense avec sa queue en premier lieu - même s'il est d'accord avec toi, il faut en passer par là, c'est o-bi-gé, cong ! 

Celà dit, je te suis dans ton sens, même si je ne poste au bar qu'assez accessoirement (sur de vieux abonnements que je n'ose pas libérer ou sur les fils en haut de la liste où y'a du monde pour écouter une de mes conneries), je vois bien que ça foisonne pas des tonnes


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> merci, j'ai bien rigoler



Arrète, on dirait du Toys...


----------



## jahrom (14 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Arrète, on dirait du Toys...




Toi pas de doute, c'est bien du la(n)guille....


----------



## mado (14 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce, vous disiez ? vous préfèrez le cochon ou la psychanalyse ?



Ça mériterait un sondage  Et même on pourrait demander une fusion !


----------



## Stargazer (14 Décembre 2005)

De tous les sondages ???  :mouais:


----------



## yvos (14 Décembre 2005)

bon alors Jahrom, t'en es où là..j'ai l'impression que t'as bien repris le coup de main


----------



## mado (14 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De tous les sondages ???  :mouais:




De l'art de la psychanalyse du cochon non ?


----------



## guytantakul (15 Décembre 2005)

Le cochon stresse dans sa case en alu, alors on le bourre de bouffe-aux-benzos pour qu'il engraisse bien et qu' il ne casse pas les couilles de l'éleveur (il en a bien assez avec les frasques du verrat).
Le cochon flippe sa mère quand on le monte dans le camion (des rumeurs rôdent dans la porcherie sur sa destination), alors re-dose de benzos, mais sévère, cette fois. la grande lumière blanche de l'abattoir lui semble un tantinet voilée.
Bref, la vie du cochon est sous calmants du début à la fin. Ca l'empêche d'avoir besoin d'une psychanalyse (par contre, le verrat, m'étonnerait pas qu'il n'ait pas résolu son ½dipe, çui-là...)


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2005)

S'cuzez, j'ai pas fait ma B.A. aujourd'hui :rose: 


			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> ...quand sa vas pas...
> ...sonny sa ira mieux...
> ...au lit sa me semble pas mal....


Allo toys  
Le "sa" "s"a" est un possessif  
Le démonstratif, c'est çà pour cela  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> S'cuzez, j'ai pas fait ma B.A. aujourd'hui :rose:
> 
> Allo toys
> Le "sa" "s"a" est un possessif
> Le démonstratif, c'est çà pour cela  :rateau:




Tu te répètes ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le démonstratif, c'est çà pour cela  :rateau:



Sans accent, sinon c'est le "çà" qu'on trouve dans l'expression "çà et là".


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu te répètes ...


Hélas 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sans accent, sinon c'est le "çà" qu'on trouve dans l'expression "çà et là".


Hélas aussi :rateau: 
:hosto:


----------



## toys (16 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> S'cuzez, j'ai pas fait ma B.A. aujourd'hui :rose:
> 
> Allo toys
> Le "sa" "s"a" est un possessif
> Le démonstratif, c'est çà pour cela  :rateau:


j'ai toujours pas comprit !
sa montre
ça vas bien. 

j'ai bon ou pas?

grace a mac g j'ai des nouveaux mots que je sais écrire comme "déjà" si on fait une recherche j'ai du l'écrire de 10 façon au moins 

merci mac g pour tes cour de français .


----------



## jahrom (16 Décembre 2005)

Y a l'école aussi qui est pas mal pour apprendre à écrire le français....


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait quelques temps que je ne postais presque plus.
> Par faute de temps sans doute.
> Mais pas seulement...




drogué.....


----------



## toys (16 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Y a l'école aussi qui est pas mal pour apprendre à écrire le français....


oui mais ils ont pas voulue de moi. 
même dans les écoles expérimentale.


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Décembre 2005)

pas à cause de l'orthographe quand même???


----------



## toys (20 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> pas à cause de l'orthographe quand même???


sisi (l'impératrice).

essaye de passé des concours quand tu peut pas mettre deux mots a la suite sans fautes!


----------



## elKBron (20 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sisi (l'impératrice).
> 
> essaye de passé des concours quand tu peut pas mettre deux mots a la suite sans fautes!


tu peux au moins passer le concours pour integrer un college de ZEP


----------



## toys (21 Décembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> tu peux au moins passer le concours pour integrer un college de ZEP


 
même pas ! a 24 ans sa le fait pas


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Décembre 2005)

pour le coup le "SA" n'est plus possessif, et il devient "ça"...


----------



## toys (21 Décembre 2005)

ho s'est bon sa/ça fait chier a la fin .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

A qui le dis-tu...


----------



## toys (21 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> A qui le dis-tu...


a tout le monde.


----------

